# Relabeling service



## sckezic (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey guys need a lil feedback!
Would like to know if the price is rite if any of the Tshirt co. would be willing to ship Tshirts to a seamstress in a different state for relabeling? 

Anyone with experiences with shipping to seamstress, good or bad, I would appreciate any type of feedback.


----------



## Powakai (Aug 21, 2007)

As long as you are paying for the shirts you can ship them anywhere you want.

The only experience I have with relabeling is ordering t's direct from the factory and having it done there. Cal-Cru offers this service. 

I think there corporate moniker is Granite Mills in N. Carolina. Don't quote me on that; it's been a long time.


----------

